# Odd Problem With new Belkin N150 Router



## jromero777 (Nov 2, 2007)

New Belkin N150 Router
Network Worked fine before the new router.
I needed to add wireless to network, so i got the router replaced my old linksys that worked great but didnt have the wireless.

My new issue:
Pages dont always load some times they come up all text sometimes i get "Server not Found" error and if i refresh the page with come up ok 

This is getting to be very annoying i have tried 3 different computers that all worked fine on the old router. One running Win2k one running Vista sp2 and Windows 7 home premium. all three have the same error and the wirless also has the same issue with one computer i have tried

any ideas guys


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi jromero777,

First off, you should have gotten another Linksys router, an upgrade to old one, it would work way better. I have upgraded my Linksys router as well and works great for me.

Anyway, back to your issue, please visit Belkin's site and see if there's a firmware update to your router. Use a wired connection to manually download, then upload and install the new firmware. It might help to do a RESET to the factory default, then reconfigure your router again.

Please post an update.


----------



## jromero777 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for replying, i think i am going to nix the wireless and go back to wired for now.
according to the website i have the newest firmware. 
after a factory reset i am still having the same issue. Belkin is no help they told me that the router is working just fine and it must be something on my network.

My Network Works fine with the linksys. are there any setting i should maybe look for to see if i have some sharing protocol disable/enabled or something


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you're still having a disconnection issue after a factory reset, try to connect directly to your Modem, bypass the router. If you're getting a solid connection using a direct modem connection, then there's an issue with your router. Get an RMA, and please....replace it with a Linksys, since you didn't have any issues with it previously.


----------



## Tux Is A Gooner (Jan 1, 2011)

Mate I feel for you.

When I came out of hospital last summer (2010), I had a desperate need for wireless as I could not move about too well for a while. Unfortunately because I could not got to the computer store myself, my avatar ended up getting the dam Belkin device.

I have had nothing but problems with it, even after updating the firmware to various versions. The router would drop devices, stall in transmission and was generally poor all round. It dropped the DHCP lease to my ISP on a few occasions and would not recover, so I had to reboot the router.

Don't even get me started on that miasma they implemented as a firewall :4-thatsba

I finally solved all my problems with Belkin on new years eve by buying a Net Gear wireless router, which is what I would have done originally if I had been able to get to the store myself. So this year is definitely starting as a happier one than last year, for me, in the networking area at least :laugh:

Seriously, Belkin kit are a piece of *&^$$^**%$ :sigh:


----------

